# I need uniforms



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

Does annyone knows where I could find the following at verry low prices:
-30 jackets (dark color, green or black)
-30pants of the same color
-30 lime or white shirts
-30 ties
-30 belts to wear on jackets
-30 headress
I need this to star a "rifle company" for my local 2 legion branches...


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

Huh?

Please Explain.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

weeks ago, my local legion branch asked me to start a guard of honnor witch would be part integrated in the branch, but free to accept contracts annywhere else. So I accepted the challenge and now I need tohse uniform parts,as well as rifles (not too expensive)


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2005)

with all due respect
you do not want to start stocking & "issuing" rifles out of the trunk of your car OR out of a legion office. Regardless of your good intentions, you'll have neighbours calling the cops about people showing up at your house day & night picking up or leaving with weapons.... not a good thing.
With respect to military uniforms - if the people aren't in the military then they have no business in uniform. 
An honour guard in Gray flannels & Legion blazer with a legion beret would be most appropriate... in castoff CF uniforms.... most inapropriate.

Please think this one thru a wee bit.

Cheers!


----------



## KevinB (27 Nov 2005)

IIRC this issue was brought up a few months ago and shot down in exactly the same manner that geo has done for this one.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> with all due respect
> you do not want to start stocking & "issuing" rifles out of the trunk of your car OR out of a legion office. Regardless of your good intentions, you'll have neighbours calling the cops about people showing up at your house day & night picking up or leaving with weapons.... not a good thing.
> With respect to military uniforms - if the people aren't in the military then they have no business in uniform.
> An honour guard in Gray flannels & Legion blazer with a legion beret would be most appropriate... in castoff CF uniforms.... most inapropriate.
> ...


The rifles I'm looking for are for parade only and some dummies would do the job. For the uniforms, the ligion asked me to fund distincive uniforms. But thanks for the help anyyways


----------



## sheikyerbouti (27 Nov 2005)

I suggest you seek specific guidance from your branch executive with respect to their wishes regarding uniforms. 

For example, the standard RCL issue uniform has become rarely issued (here out west) but the regular blazer, white shirt, slacks and beret would not be hard to emulate. It could be difficult to get badges and the like. Your local command should have info on file as to where to properly source  the standard Legion dress but there may be hesitation to authorize said uniform. If you have the branches permission it becomes easier.

 What are you looking for New or Used? In my opinion, if the funds are available buy new only for clothing and try to source surplus kit from any branches that have stuff lying around (in the back or some closet). With consolidation of some branches out here stuff has popped up or just been chucked. For example, some fellows at my branch took it upon themselves about ten years ago to throw out approximately 10 000 bucks worth of highland kit. Bonnets, sporrans, tartan, music, you name it; it was just thrown away. It has been a pain to fully replace.

 I have no clue how to source dummy rifles for drill but my suggestion would be to engage local Cadet corps, if they have such kit, to participate in some of your engagements. As an aside, the Lower Mainland colour party of Vanouver does not carry rifles on parade but that could be because the Vets don't want to carry them. I should ask one of these days.

Keep us posted though,


----------



## KevinB (27 Nov 2005)

As much as I am surprised to say sheikyerbouti has some good info in his previous post.


Secondly if it is a parade where "arms" are needs I am sure a local reserve unit could be coerced to send a few troops to do an honour guard.   

   
 I know of NO entities that parade with weapons through the streets (live or dummy) that are not CF units with freedom of the city (in the particular city).   Part of the deal with mounting bayonets during a march is covered in freedom of the city -- and I doubt the local councillors will be granting FOTC to BlackWatch's Own Legion Marauders


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

lol


----------



## sheikyerbouti (28 Nov 2005)

That's not fair KevB, I only present a point of view that contrasts with yours. Where's the up yours emoticon when you need it > ;D

 Anyways back to uniforms. My first suggestion is White shirts: Contact the commisionaires and enquire about a bulk purchase from their supplier. Out here they are comfortable and long lasting and they also have shoulder epaulettes and cheap if I recall (20 bucks or so).

 Slacks: go to the Bay or Zellers or Walmart and inquire about a bulk discount for the legion. Don't get too specific just imply your legion and old, helpless people (it works sometimes).

 Blazers: This one is hard. My first suggestion would be too find out how much you can afford (hopefully you have funding allocated). Once you have a good idea of total available amount then you can decide between tailored or off the shelf. If you go off the shelf try and go through the same people who may have supplied the slacks. This way they may be more inclined to throw you a better deal, it doesn't have to be a big retailer just someone who will throw you a bone.

 Shoes: Most people will buy their own but if you reimburse a partial amount it wouldn't be refused.

 Berets: Maybe a supply person on here could point you in the right direction. There might be an old pile of them somewhere or they may be availablle for sale through kit shops. Otherwise Headgear can get bloody expensive, at say 30 or 40 bucks each X 2 or 3 dozen plus cap badge is all of a sudden a good chunk of coin.

 Flag standards and all that stuff should be available for free from Branches that don't use them anymore. Go for cloth badges unless you can scrounge some old metal RCL ones (major savings).

 Money is a big one especially if you don't have alot. Out here there is always Casino money but if your branch can only afford so much, ask if they can circulate a letter amongst the other branches and see what they might be able to contribute. Poppy money is in and the branches get to decide where it goes, so now is the time to ask. I can't speak for Montreal and environs but in the Lower Mainland a parade goes for about 300 bucks minimum but you can get alot more. 

 If you are working with a Cadet corps, give them some $ so they find it harder to refuse future gigs. Keep your appearances to a healthy level, if you add too many events people get "donor fatigue" and your numbers can collapse real fast. 

 The second most important thing is don't get too ambitious about your start up quantities. If there are economies to be had, then so be it, otherwise be prudent and only have enough to outfit say every person  one and a half  times. So 10 people... 15 uniforms or less. Just make sure there is a couple bucks put aside for more later.

 Just remember Gucci kit is going to kill your bottom line. If you guys succeed, then splurge a little.

Good luck bro, Everyone who stands up for the legion is standing up for one of our longest lasting, most benevolent charities in Canada.


----------



## Black Watch (28 Nov 2005)

thank you very much


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Secondly if it is a parade where "arms" are needs I am sure a local reserve unit could be coerced to send a few troops to do an honour guard.
> 
> I know of NO entities that parade with weapons through the streets (live or dummy) that are not CF units with freedom of the city (in the particular city).  Part of the deal with mounting bayonets during a march is covered in freedom of the city -- and I doubt the local councillors will be granting FOTC to BlackWatch's Own Legion Marauders



That would be a "Guard of Honour" if you're Canadian.

The Calgary Stampede Show Band parades with dummy rifles; many high school bands do also.

Anyway, berets can be had dirt cheap out of Pakistan along with any kind of uniform accoutrements you can imagine, and there are hundreds of companies over there waiting to do business with you.  I suspect many CF bands get their stuff from them, and even some Canadian militaria companies ae probably buying cheap from Pakistan and selling them as Canadian.


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

Mike - the Calgary Stampede has riders with REAL firearms shooting blanks...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Mike - the Calgary Stampede has riders with REAL firearms shooting blanks...



There are western rider outfits out here that the Stampede uses - I wasn't aware they were directly under control of the Stampede Board though.

Anyway, was just responding to the statement that the only groups to parade with rifles are military ones with Freedom of the City.  That isn't the case, though the military are the only ones permitted to parade with actual functioning weapons.


----------



## chrisf (28 Nov 2005)

Given that replica firearms are illegal, if you wanted a non-firing alternative, you'd have to get the real thing, and have it welded.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Nov 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Given that replica firearms are illegal, if you wanted a non-firing alternative, you'd have to get the real thing, and have it welded.



Replica firearms are not illegal.  It is illegal to import replica firearms.  If you already possess same, they aren't prohibited.  

Oddly, as you point out, dewats are perfectly legal.


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

Actually Michael - they are illegal to possess - but its rarely if ever enforced unless to compound an "ongoing issue".


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Actually Michael - they are illegal to possess - but its rarely if ever enforced unless to compound an "ongoing issue".



So how is it that Airsoft is sold legally in Canada?


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

Airsoft are airsoft - they have their own bizzarre niche - they are not considered a true replica.

 There is a grey area on importing airsoft -- some ports refuse entry - some allow.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (8 Jan 2006)

Replica's maybe imported with proper permits. Example. people working in the arts (Movies, etc) or Museums. If you can contact a local military museum you  may be in luck and find someone with the proper permits to import replica's.
Airsoft. is illegal to sell in Canada since 1998. Any airsoft sold before 98, are legal, those sold after are open black market. But there is no way to prove you didn;t buy it before 1998 which is why the law isn't enforced. in Canada any charge, even is you killed someone, and you show any dought what so ever you will get off.
Soft air rifles however are a diffrent story. those are airsoft but made of transparent plastic and can be sold in cdn stores such as cdn tire.

I always thought these where nice replica's for drill. If only someone could make a nice lee enfield replica rifle for drill. would promote cdn heritage. ( my 2 cents)
http://www.paradestore.com/main_frame.asp?g=GDARIFLES


----------



## Lerch (9 Jan 2006)

Last time I checked, Airsoft was legal to sell in Canada, the only thing was that you needed a lisence to do so. Importing Airsoft guns will rarely work out due to Customs, however accesories are easily brought in.
So if you plan on buying an Airsoft gun, contact your local surplus shops and see if they carry.

Btw. rules change from area to area. Rural areas won't be as strict while built-up areas will (or vice-versa).


----------



## sheikyerbouti (11 Jan 2006)

I got a PM about this thread today, gave it re-read and feel I should comment on Geo's comment WRT castoff CF uniform. Wherever possible, avoid purchasing any used/surplus CF kit. As stated you will get noticed as well as realize the relatively inferior condition of the fabric. Unless it is in new condition and can't be attributed as exclusively CF attire, you should avoid it like the plague. 


 To BWatch..

 I can't figure out the PM response thing (at least not right now) but yeah, the cast-off uniform thing has happened here in Vancouver area at least 3 times in the last 15 years or so. My old legion band was the biggest loss with probably over 10 g's worth (bonnets, tunics, kilts, brooches and the like) but I know the Seaforth's had a consolidation of some stuff upstairs when I was a cadet and some small band groups went down too. 

 It really steams me when some jerk says he wants new kit when the money could be better spent elsewhere (like on travel). 

 I could never emphasize this enough... Gucci kit kills bands.
cheers,


----------



## Daidalous (18 Jan 2006)

http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/text/index-e.cfm

Alright here is the link to crown assets. This is where we sell all of our obsolete non-controlled, clothing, equipment and other items.  If you do plan on buying from crown assets make sure that you read all the rules first.   


Happy Shopping---


----------



## Matt_Fisher (24 Jan 2006)

sheikyerbouti said:
			
		

> It really steams me when some jerk says he wants new kit when the money could be better spent elsewhere (like on travel).
> 
> I could never emphasize this enough... Gucci kit kills bands



Who cares what he spends his money on...it's his money.  

Also, where do you put your rationalization that Gucci kit kills bands?  Gucci kit is purchased by the individual soldier with his own money.  Gucci kit can make life in the field more efficient and comfortable for that soldier.  I don't remember the last time a unit band ever deployed for a field ex or as part of an operational deployment.  Band money comes from either the unit as part of its operating budget (if the band is official, ie. RCA Band, Air Command Band, etc.), or through a unit's Non-Public Funds / Association money.  I've never seen NPF or Association money going towards Gucci kit for the troops.


----------



## Farmboy (27 Jan 2006)

Like Matt said, money spent on Gucci kit is spent by individual soldiers.

 What kills the band, and everything else, is money wasted by the CF developing their own unique POS issue gear that doesn't work, when there is better gear on the market already in production.


----------

